# Bristol: Local Elections



## xenon (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone bothering?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 23, 2007)

Voter turnout is stuck at historically low levels of around 50%. We have a government elected in the last 2 general elections with a popular mandate of only a little over 20% of the electorate, when this low turnout is factored in.

Voting isn't coming up in my ward this time round, and the only real reason to vote I can think of is to dilute the vote of the BNP. 

This urge to dilute the vote of the far-right also seems to be the only factor in the historically high turnout in the French general election so far (80+%), and not in any real resurgence in support for a worn out mainstream.


----------



## xenon (Apr 23, 2007)

I must admit I need to research who exactly's standing and what they're standing for. Although if I get to the polling station, I know which party I shall vote for already. Presuming they have a candidate.

Greens FWIW.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 23, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Greens FWIW.



Promise organic jam tomorrow by stealing the bread of the working class.


----------



## xenon (Apr 23, 2007)

No sandwhiches today then.


They'll never get any real power but my thinking is. The more representatives they have, will perhaps keep the focus on environmental issues. The issues the mainstream parties have been trying to grandstand over of late.

They're all pawns in my little game. I wish.


----------



## nightbreed (Apr 23, 2007)

All you Bristolians out there ,support whoever supports the care workers.

http://bristolhomecare.blogspot.com/


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> I must admit I need to research who exactly's standing and what they're standing for. Although if I get to the polling station, I know which party I shall vote for already. Presuming they have a candidate.
> 
> Greens FWIW.



Greens have candidates in every ward in Bristol mate. Which one are you in?

They're the only reason I'm bothering, no way would I vote for any of the big three. And they may win where I am


----------



## xenon (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in Bedminster. Will have a proper look on the net tomorrow and see who's standing for what. But will probably vote Green anyway.

I'll take a look at that site as well nightbreed and see what it's all about.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 23, 2007)

<waves at JTG>

How goes it mate?
I was in Hamburg the other week and now have a St Pauli T-Shirt.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.bristol.gov.uk/ccm/navigation/council-and-democracy/councillors--democracy-and-elections/

(scroll down to _List Of Candidates_ pdf link)


----------



## JTG (Apr 24, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> I'm in Bedminster. Will have a proper look on the net tomorrow and see who's standing for what. But will probably vote Green anyway.
> 
> I'll take a look at that site as well nightbreed and see what it's all about.



From memory, last year the Greens were a close third last year in Bemmy, it wouldn't take a massive swing to them to see them take the seat outright - it's definitely a target for them, what with them holding the next door seat (Southville)

You never know, you could make a difference for once  Ditto for me in Ashley


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 24, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> ...it's definitely a target for them, what with them holding the next door seat (Southville)



Southville went Green last year by only 7 votes (IIRC?), which I suppose makes this even more the case:




			
				JTG said:
			
		

> You never know, you could make a difference for once


----------



## big eejit (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm in Ashley and I'm thinking of voting Green this time. Tho to be fair the Lib Dem councillor, Shirley Marshall seems pretty good.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Loads of 'info on the BNP in Bristol here


----------



## JTG (May 3, 2007)

Voted, Green natch. As if I hadn't already made my mind up, the fact that the ballot paper showed the Green candidate as the only one who actually lives in the ward would have swung it. Even cllr Marshall lives in bloody Easton and the Labour candidate lives in not-very-local-at-all St George!

The tellers on the door were Green and Lib Dem (the other councillor for the ward in actual fact). Labour people must be busy stuffing ballot boxes somewhere.


----------



## Geri (May 3, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> Greens have candidates in every ward in Bristol mate.



No, they don't!


----------



## Sunspots (May 3, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> No, they don't!



Was just about to say the same!  

There's only three choices in my ward, and none of 'em are getting my vote.


----------



## Geri (May 3, 2007)

I'm going to vote Labour, in protest about the privatisation of the care homes. 

Not that I think it will make much difference, the Lib Dems majority is massive here and they are the only party who seem to make any effort in the area.


----------



## Sunspots (May 3, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> I'm going to vote Labour, in protest about the privatisation of the care homes.



Wasn't it Labour who actually got the ball rolling on that one though?  

(-Genuine question, 'cos I'm really not sure!  )


----------



## Geri (May 3, 2007)

Hmmm, I don't know. I still hate the Lib Dems though, over that John Astley debacle.


----------



## Sunspots (May 3, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I don't know. I still hate the Lib Dems though, over that John Astley debacle.



Yep, haven't forgotten about that one either!


----------



## JTG (May 3, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Was just about to say the same!
> 
> There's only three choices in my ward, and none of 'em are getting my vote.



All the important ones anyway. 

Labour can fuck off either way, bunch of wankers. So can the other 'big two' parties.


----------



## JTG (May 3, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Was just about to say the same!
> 
> There's only three choices in my ward, and none of 'em are getting my vote.



All the important ones anyway. 

Labour can fuck off either way, bunch of wankers. So can the other 'big three' parties.


----------



## dervish (May 3, 2007)

I'm in Bedminster and I'm hoping there is a Green candidate, I'm sure I saw something in the masses of junk mail on it's way to the recycling.

Just about to go out and vote now..


----------



## xenon (May 3, 2007)

There is one listed for Bedminster, can't remember their name ATM. I'm in Southvil Ward it turns out. Just voted for Tess Green, of the Greens.


----------



## JTG (May 4, 2007)

I had a hunt round and found that the Greens had intended to field candidates in St George East, St George West and Eastville but, erm, they didn't get the nomination papers in on time.

At least they admitted they'd cocked up.

Anyway, Labour win Easton and Filwood off the Lib Dems and that's it. No surprise there but disappointed the Greens couldn't win in Southville and Ashley. Haven't seen any numbers yet so dunno how close they got.


----------



## JTG (May 4, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> There is one listed for Bedminster, can't remember their name ATM. I'm in Southvil Ward it turns out. Just voted for Tess Green, of the Greens.



yeah, half of Bedminster is actually in Southville ward. Confusing innit.


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2007)

Damn, they didn't win here then. hadn't got round to checking. Did find this blog by the previous Green Councilor if anyone's interested.
Charlie Bolton's Southvil Blog


----------



## Sunspots (May 4, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Damn, they didn't win here then. hadn't got round to checking.



Like last time, just a few votes in it:

http://www.bristol.gov.uk/item/elections.html?XSL=main&ShowElectionWard=true&ElectionId=61&WardId=23


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2007)

Cheers for link.

 6 bloody votes in it. AM gonna have a nose at the rest of Bristol now.


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Damn, they didn't win here then. hadn't got round to checking. Did find this blog by the previous Green Councilor if anyone's interested.
> Charlie Bolton's Southvil Blog



He still is the councillor, it was the other SOuthville seat that was up for election this year


----------

